# DIY decorations thread



## sushiisaboss75 (May 19, 2013)

I thought it would be cool if we can all share the things that we have made for our fish on this thread. Just a fun if we could get ideas from other people to put into our tanks. I'll start. I made these little hammocks out of plastic party cups a suction cup and a match. Just burn a hole through the bottom of the cup and stick the suction cup in. It's so easy to do!


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

thas a really great idea!! I'll definitely be trying that. thanks


----------



## alisha221 (Oct 10, 2013)

This is a good idea


----------



## CocoFish (Nov 1, 2013)

That is so clever! Why didn't I think of that before??


----------

